# Wolfs trim on engine plastics vs. 303 aerospace??



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

In line with the thread here, I'm thinking of finally attacking my engine bay on the fiesta... http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3016455#post3016455.

Now, I have both of these products, and conventional wisdom says use the 303 on the engine bay plastics... but a thought just occured to me, has anyone tried a trim sealant such as wolfs to finish?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

303 on the engine bay every day of the week for me:thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Yes indeed, I always use it on the engines :thumb:




























Jesse


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

To be honest, I am a little under whelmed with Wolf's. I was hoping it would be comparible to C4. However I thoroughly degreased my scuttle panel around the wipers. Dressed with Wolf's and a week later its dull and grey again! Same on my number plate surround. Maybe should have gone the extra £10 for C4!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Haven't tried the Wolf's Trim Sealant but 303 is fantastic...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=217823


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

terrymcg said:


> To be honest, I am a little under whelmed with Wolf's. I was hoping it would be comparible to C4. However I thoroughly degreased my scuttle panel around the wipers. Dressed with Wolf's and a week later its dull and grey again! Same on my number plate surround. Maybe should have gone the extra £10 for C4!


Have you tried C4 on these parts yet? Also, how many coats did you apply? What kind of car and how old? Sometimes plastics tend to suck up the majority of the product therefore more coats may need to be applied. When I bought my scooter a little more than a month ago, the plastic was so dried out I needed 3 coats (see pic)! But it's still going strong after some washes and over a month.


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Have you tried C4 on these parts yet? Also, how many coats did you apply? What kind of car and how old? Sometimes plastics tend to suck up the majority of the product therefore more coats may need to be applied. When I bought my scooter a little more than a month ago, the plastic was so dried out I needed 3 coats (see pic)! But it's still going strong after some washes and over a month.


It is on m 2005 C55 AMG. I have only done one coat and it looked good at the time!

Will go over it all again and see how it fairs!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

terrymcg said:


> It is on m 2005 C55 AMG. I have only done one coat and it looked good at the time!
> 
> Will go over it all again and see how it fairs!


OK cheers mate, let me know if I can help in any way :thumb:

- Jesse


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

terrymcg said:


> To be honest, I am a little under whelmed with Wolf's. I was hoping it would be comparible to C4. However I thoroughly degreased my scuttle panel around the wipers. Dressed with Wolf's and a week later its dull and grey again! Same on my number plate surround. Maybe should have gone the extra £10 for C4!


I have a Cayenne Turbo S and use it in the wheel arches sometime ago , more or less 15 months and after a layer it´s very strong .
I washed the car 3 times since for my customer and he did 9000 kms. :thumb:

It´s a very durable product and a great enhancer in looks


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Racer said:


> I have a Cayenne Turbo S and use it in the wheel arches sometime ago , more or less 15 months and after a layer it´s very strong .
> I washed the car 3 times since for my customer and he did 9000 kms. :thumb:
> 
> It´s a very durable product and a great enhancer in looks


You mean with Wolf's or C4?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> You mean with Wolf's or C4?


Wolfs of course and it was the sample you sent me in 2010


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

I used 303 on engine bay and outer trims,ive tried wolf trim and tyre dressing,its really is the best trim and engine bays dressing on the market today,along with c4.


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

jesse which of the wolfs products were used on that engine bay. blackout or trim restore


----------



## dohc-vtec (Mar 19, 2010)

I dont like 303 aerospace on exterior/engine bay cause as soon as water hits it it is off and streaky


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

anthonyh90 said:


> jesse which of the wolfs products were used on that engine bay. blackout or trim restore


That was Trim Coat, the nano dressing! I usually use that on the engine parts that can be reached by hand and Black Out on the hoses and other hard-to-reach places. Trim Coat leaves a much more natural look, while Black Out is a bit on the shiny side so it works out to be a very good balance of "silky" and "shiny".


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> That was Trim Coat, the nano dressing! I usually use that on the engine parts that can be reached by hand and Black Out on the hoses and other hard-to-reach places. Trim Coat leaves a much more natural look, while Black Out is a bit on the shiny side so it works out to be a very good balance of *"silky" and "shiny"*.


Shilky. There you go.. a new word :lol:


----------



## markito (May 19, 2010)

terrymcg said:


> To be honest, I am a little under whelmed with Wolf's. I was hoping it would be comparible to C4. However I thoroughly degreased my scuttle panel around the wipers. Dressed with Wolf's and a week later its dull and grey again! Same on my number plate surround. Maybe should have gone the extra £10 for C4!


same problem here! One month later to my scooter and after one wash it is not strong
How many time need I wait before apply a second coat?


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

markito said:


> same problem here! One month later to my scooter and after one wash it is not strong
> How many time need I wait before apply a second coat?


I did my scooter a little more than a month ago and applied 3 coats back to back and it still looks the same


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

markito said:


> same problem here! One month later to my scooter and after one wash it is not strong
> How many time need I wait before apply a second coat?


Are you cleaning the surface with apc before layering with other product??
wolfs trim and tyre is the only trim product im using[and a lot],after using so much products,im just love using this one,never had any problem with it after wash.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I use Black Wow. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

^wow indeed!

p.s. love the original blue sticker over the vw badge


----------



## markito (May 19, 2010)

ronwash said:


> Are you cleaning the surface with apc before layering with other product??
> wolfs trim and tyre is the only trim product im using[and a lot],after using so much products,im just love using this one,never had any problem with it after wash.


yes I clean the surface before with apc and rinse that again.

Here is my 50:50 test after 11 days without wash the scooter



















And here is one month later. This after a wash with water only..no shampoo



















What is your opinion?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

amiller said:


> ^wow indeed!
> 
> p.s. love the original blue sticker over the vw badge


Thanks, again, Andy! 

It's curling a bit at the edges but is still there! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

markito said:


> yes I clean the surface before with apc and rinse that again.
> 
> Here is my 50:50 test after 11 days without wash the scooter
> 
> ...


It should be performing much better than that! Try using IPA wipe this time, reapply it and then put a second coat on a couple minutes later. For some reason it looks like it's not sticking??


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Not tried Wolf's yet but use Aerospace a lot, great product :thumb:


----------

